# [SOLVED] Boot failure, new inst: i8042: No controller found

## lyonsd

This is a new install on a desktop with an i7 processor. I've been working on this for a week. Ran several searches, found no solution.

The install began with the liveDVD. I followed the directions and everything compiled.

When I try to boot the new installation, the messages go flying by with [ok] on the right. The screen turns green and the last messages are:

```

[ 0.581642] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[ 1.684862] i8042: No controller found

```

So I booted the liveDVD to change the kernel config. I edited .config and changed the I8042 to "n". But when I executed make, it rewrote the .config and put it back to 'y'.

So I tried genkernel. It did not even me an option to change i8042. It was selected and unchangeable.

So, where do I go from here?

--------

Not sure how to do a screen capture from the Linux boot screen. So here is a photo.

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZSEcwZlQooDz6YnW8l6YaqFXsSL7ysE2cy

Some other info:

```

livecd ~ # uname -a

Linux livecd 4.5.2-aufs-r1 #1 SMP Sun Jul 3 17:17:11 UTC 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

livecd ~ # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr plasma"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout.  Merged user's first self-reply to main post after a separator, then deleted that reply.

OP: Generally, if post length permits, you should edit extra information into your first post instead of replying to it.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

-Hu]Last edited by lyonsd on Mon Jan 23, 2017 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

I recommend you change the title, in is very unlikely your problem has anything to do with PS/2.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+green+screen&atb=v23__&ia=web

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lyonsd,

I'll guess that you have several video drivers in your kernel fighting over your video hardware.

Is the Green background deliberate?

Not having a PS/2 controller will not stop the boot.

Pastebin your kernel .config file and the output of lspci.

----------

## lyonsd

I emerged nvdia, reenabled 8042, and now,when booting, it can't find a root device.

No, green is not deliberate.

The .config has over 3000 lines. I don't think the forum will accept something that big.

Here is the partition table

```

GNU Parted 3.2

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) p                                                                

Model: ATA Hitachi HUA72202 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 2000GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name    Flags

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB                  grub    bios_grub

 2      3146kB  137MB   134MB   ext2            boot    boot, esp

 3      137MB   674MB   537MB   linux-swap(v1)  swap

 4      674MB   2000GB  2000GB  ext4            rootfs

```

Here is grub.cfg

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,gpt4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,gpt2'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo ...'

   linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro  splash nomodeset

   echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo-advanced-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo ...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro  splash nomodeset

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo-recovery-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo ...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro single 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.39-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.39-gentoo-advanced-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro  splash nomodeset

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.39-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.39-gentoo-recovery-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro single 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.39-gentoo.old' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.39-gentoo.old-advanced-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.39-gentoo.old ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.39-gentoo.old root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro  splash nomodeset

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.39-gentoo.old (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.39-gentoo.old-recovery-49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f87703fd-d9da-4cd5-bc6f-c52617e64c55

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.39-gentoo.old ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.39-gentoo.old root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31 ro single 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

And this line is in /etc/default/grub:

```

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash rootfstype=ext4"

```

Here is lspci

```

0:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 3] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

----------

## Jaglover

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Pastebin your kernel .config file.

 

Use wgetpaste utility.

----------

## lyonsd

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Pastebin your kernel .config file. 
> 
> Use wgetpaste utility.

 

It would be helpful if you didn't assume the person you're trying to help knows what you are talking about.

For instance: What the hell is wgetpaste? Where can it be found? How is it used?

Fortunately I figured it out.

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/n7KOYG6md7pEV35a8gy9/

----------

## Jaglover

 *lyonsd wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*    *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Pastebin your kernel .config file. 
> 
> Use wgetpaste utility. 
> 
> It would be helpful if you didn't assume the person you're trying to help knows what you are talking about.
> ...

 

Wrong attitude. Yes, I assumed you can do emerge -s and wgetpaste --help. You didn't say you are total newcomer to Gentoo and need spoonfeeding.

Your AHCI support is built as module, this kernel will not boot without initramfs. You better build it in.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lyonsd,

It can take a few posts to pitch help at the right level.

Sorry about that.

Your video card is 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 3] (rev a2) 
```

Looking into your kernel, you do indeed have drivers fighting over your graphics card.

```
CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m
```

is correct.  It will give you a free framebuffer console too.

However, almost everything under 

```
#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#
```

needs to be off.

In particular, 

```
CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m
```

both of which will try to control your VGA card.

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y is sometimes safe.

Rebuild your kernel with all of the CONFIG_FB_* options off.

You must not edit the kernel .config file by hand as many menuconfig options flip several CONFIG options.  If you miss one, you get a broken and very difficult to diagnose kernel. 

Where did you discover the UUID in root=UUID=49f4c593-130b-48f2-b02e-239e2269dc31?

When the system cannot find the root filesystem, what is the error message?

Typically it includes unknown-block(x,y)  where x and y are numbers.  What are x and y?

----------

## cwr

FWIW, putting "wgetpaste" into Google gives "wgetpaste - Gentoo Wiki" as the first result.

Will

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Well you have a working live-cd.

Why did you not reuse that kernel config from that livecd? It seems to work. You can slim it down later.

I'm not fond of reusing kernel configs, I usually make them from scratch!

lsmod / lspci / lsusb / lshw / ... + common knowledge usually gives enough glue to build your own kernel. I did that for at least 4 different notebooks in past few years.

genkernel is like any other working kernel from a live-cd, generic purpose, may work, may not work.

--

regarding your screenshot. Your box dies quite early. I doubt it has the proper needed modules for anything. Highly recommeded that you start making your own kernel config from scratch!

----------

## lyonsd

Here is a screenshot of the boot failure

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZsqowZbBWQWVYhzEVIHaIVVG5jiLpkdhA7

I thought I set up initramfs. I followed the instructions in the Install guide on setting it up. Are you telling me that it's not set up?

Using the config from the liveDVD, is that the same as using genkernel? Because I tried genkernel first, and had the same problem. So I went to a manual kernel config.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *lyonsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Using the config from the liveDVD, is that the same as using genkernel? Because I tried genkernel first, and had the same problem. So I went to a manual kernel config.

 

Basically the kernel config from the liveDVD is jsut a kernel config. I do not know if its the same as the genkernel one, but i highly doubt it.

--

related to your error from your screenshot.

That error just means, sorry pal, i do not find the root partition.

could be

*) missing kernel modules for your hardware controller ( build in / or in the initramfs which shoudl be loadable by the kernel)

*) bad adressing of your root partition => try adressing your root partition in another way. check if its correct!

*) no filesystem support in your kernel

*) .... anything else kernel or initramfs / bootloader related / errors in the intiramfs / ... which causes the kernel + possible initramfs to not find the root partion.

It may help, specify rootfstype, specify real_root (i think this was before root= ), specify init=

I do not use ordinary layouts anymore. So i can not tell you how that UUID thing works these days or any other way. I use lvm2 which works in a much different fashion and has benefits. I boot my box with an initramfs + naming of my lvm2 "containers"

A top down approach may be helpful. think like a computer, go throug every step, how teh box boots and check if everything is there at that point while booting.

--

```
man blkid

```

----------

## lyonsd

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

>  *lyonsd wrote:*   
> 
> Using the config from the liveDVD, is that the same as using genkernel? Because I tried genkernel first, and had the same problem. So I went to a manual kernel config. 
> 
> Basically the kernel config from the liveDVD is jsut a kernel config. I do not know if its the same as the genkernel one, but i highly doubt it.

 

How do I use the kernel config from the liveDVD? Do I copy over the .config file from the liveDVD to /usr/src/linus and make a new kernel? Or what?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lyonsd,

The config from the liveDVD is rather special.  It uses a rather unusual root filesystem called an overlay filesystem.

This enables the liveDVD to give the illusion of being read write, which is not actually possible on DVD-R.

Boot the liveDVD from read only media, emerge something and run it.

A piece of RAM is used to make the filesystem appear read write.  

All the changes are lost on reboot unless you enable persistence mode with the aid of some real persistent storage.

genkernel all should build you a working kernel and initrd.

That's the same as is used on the minimal ISO. There is no overlay filesystem there.

----------

## lyonsd

I just rebuilt the kernel with "genkernel all". I regenerated grub.cfg too.

Do I need to set up my system for UEFI? I can boot either BIOS or UEFI from the liveDVD. Right now I am using BIOS and a GPT partition table.

Here is the latest boot failure with the new kernel:

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZnIowZrp0obHwrdxfiTI9nrphbWyRGlt6y

The messages are different.

Here is the config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/5Tn9Oqkeg4hUxmJCBRFb/

----------

## lyonsd

Did a "genkernel --menuconfig all" and took out all the graphics related stuff except nvidia.

Now I'm back to where I started.

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZkGowZtFqJckal5RHf8yzjeJjKO7pkP8PV

I've been at this for over a week. I'm about ready to punt and go to Ubuntu.  :Sad: 

----------

## lyonsd

I did a "make defconfig" to create a default configuration. Then "genkernel --menuconfig all", and then loaded that default configuation into the config utility. Built the the kernel and initramfs.

Still failed.

Here is a video of the screen as it booted.

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZkyVKZvoCg152tMv45IvF9VdLtxhIJybCy

After the message:

"setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ..."

It produces several "No such file or directory" messages. What is missing?

The last message before the screen turns green is:

"waiting for uevents to be processed"

Is this helpful?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lyonsd,

make defconfig is not useful on its own.  It does not produce a working configuration.

It all comes down to what you did in menuconfig.

The video shows that root mounted as OpenRC started then the screen turned Green, so you still have the conflicting video drivers.

The boot may have continued correctly past that point, you just couldn't see it any more.

Please pastebin your current kernel .config file.  I suspect you have some CONFIG_FB options on that need to be off.

----------

## lyonsd

I ran "genkernel --menuconfig all" and removed all frame buffer drivers except nvidia.

Did "grub -mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and rebooted.

Green screen again.

Here is the /usr/src/linux/.config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/zmLXqlo7QhwxeivdoHos/

I think the problem is the nvidia driver itself. I did a search based on a previous green screen where they resolved the issue by masking the nvidia driver and emerging an older version.

How do I do that? I want to give it a shot.

Now, I'm going to unselect the nvidia frame buffer and try it again.

----------

## lyonsd

I took out nvidia frame buffer support.

Not it will boot to a login prompt, but the keyboard isn't working. Perhaps due to the PS/2 controller not being found?

Also, it's saying

INIT: Id "s1" resqpawning to fast: disable for 5 minutes.

----------

## lyonsd

I figured out the "respawning" problem. I disabled serial consoles in /etc/inittab.

As for the keyboard and mouse, I am rebuilding a kernel with all keyboard and mouse drivers selected.

But I'm wondering if it isn't a USB issue, since both the keyboard and mouse are connected via USB.

Here is lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 3] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

----------

## lyonsd

The "respawning" message is gone. I am at the login: promt, but the keyboard doesn't work.

I'm going to boot the liveDVD again and look at USB kernel options.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lyonsd,

```
# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set
```

Is the USB 2 root hub driver.

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y won't do any harm but I think you need the Transaction Translation to drive USB 1 devices off your USB2 root hubs.

The Transaction Translation options will appear when you enable CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD.

```
CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m
```

is USB3.

Your red USB ports should work but not the blue or black ones.

USB3 falls back to USB2 or USB1 as required.

While you are in the kernel, its worth looking in the 

```
#

# Special HID drivers

#

```

You may well need things here.

```
# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set
```

is for Logitech Unifying Receivers.  

You don't say what mouse and keyboard you have but some popular ones have options here.

----------

## lyonsd

OK, you can mark this "solved".

The original problem—the green screen during boot—was resolved by compiling the kernel without the nvidia drivers.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lyonsd,

You can do that.  Edit the subject of your original post in the thread.

----------

